
Steve Wozniak spent night in jail for building a fake bomb in high school (2011) - someear
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-wozniak-in-jail-fake-bomb-2011-10
======
olliej
Building something to deliberately look like a bomb, and then placing it in a
location to again make it look as much like a bomb as possible is completely
different from:

* Making a clock * Telling everyone it is a clock

Woz got told off, Ahmed got interrogated with no parents present, then
arrested, walked past his schoolmates in hand cuffs, placed in juvenile
detention, suspended (still suspended), finger printed, ...

~~~
strictnein
Woz got "told off"? Did you read the story? He spent a night at the juvenile
detention center and very likely endured everything that Ahmed did as well,
but the story, as written, doesn't contain any of the details.

------
scintill76
He trolls a _little_ smarter these days:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ1TIYxm1vM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ1TIYxm1vM)
(TLDW: He makes perforated tearable "notepads" of real $2 bills and spends
them conspicuously to prank people. "You can get arrested for them, but not
convicted, because you're in the right." He explains how it works in a
deliberately misleading but technically honest way, and may have tricked the
host on the show. He's probably buying uncut sheets of bills and perforating
and gluing them. Includes short mentions of other hijinks. I'm not sure I
believe all of them.)

------
artnep
Peter Thiel in Zero to One: "Of the six people who started PayPal, four had
built bombs in high school"

~~~
venomsnake
Anyone with access to good chemical lab has done so.

Rule of thumb - the deadlier it is, the easier it is to make.

------
jacoblnash
I suppose Ahmed has a bright future.

------
happyscrappy
>He thought it was because he had won, yet again, the school’s top math prize.
Instead he was confronted by the police.

This kind of belies the idea that this is a new phenomenon.

~~~
michaelchisari
Except Woz did what he could to make it seem like it was a bomb, then left it
in a locker.

Very different from Ahmed's situation.

